# 215 Coil Wrap *WORLD RECORD*



## Vapordude (26/2/16)

In todays episode I will be exploring the limitations of the coil wrapping side of vaping and at what point is the absolute maximum we are willing to go and risk in pursuing the perfect vape build. Are we willing to risk our own health to achieve it and test the possibilities, or simply stick with what we have and accept the status quo.

At what point do we say "this is not enough, we must go bigger"?

Where do our limits truly exist, in our hearts or our heads?

Are we chasing an unobtainable dream?


----------



## zadiac (1/3/16)

Video has been removed by user


----------



## PeterHarris (1/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Video has been removed by user


thank goodness - i found that very irritating...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

